# Clippers Sign Guillermo Diaz



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

> The Los Angeles Clippers added another piece to the team’s backcourt with the signing of guard Guillermo Diaz today. Per team policy, terms of the deal were not released.
> 
> Diaz, the Clippers’ second round selection (52nd overall) in the 2006 NBA Draft, averaged 20.1 points, 3.1 rebounds and 3.3 assists in 15 games played for CEZ Basketball Nymburk in the Czech Republic last season. Diaz also played in five games with AEP Olimpiada Patron in the Greek League in 2007, tallying 13.0 points per game.
> 
> A 6’2” native from Puerto Rico, Diaz contributed 10.2 points and 3.2 rebounds in five games played for the Clippers entry in the 2007 NBA Summer League in Las Vegas


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47640/20070816/clippers_sign_guillermo_diaz/

an interesting move, i didn't think he had much of a summer league but i guess his ability to score points from the backcourt is needed too much to play without him this season. i wonder if dunleavy will ever play him.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He has game. Now we can see if it can show.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I guess this is the end of Jared Jordan with the Clippers.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Is Diaz a PG or SG? 
Livingston will unlikely play this year so he wont be counted on the roster, right? That leaves us with Cassell, Knight and maybe Diaz at the point. Cassell is old and Knight get injured 50% of the time. I believe we still have room for Jordan if we use Diaz as a SG.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odd signing. I didin't except him to make the team. I hope the Clippers aren't keeping him for a PG because I didn't see a PG when he played, I saw a SG. I would rather have Jared Jordan for PG.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

clippers f.o. saw the same thing we saw in vegas last month, diaz is a shooting guard, i'd be shocked if they were that stubborn to make him a point guard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well if the Clippers signed Diaz as SG I think it is safe to say the Korolev won't be signed.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

isn't korolev already signed? also, isn't korolev more of a 3/4 rather than a 2 guard?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

livingstononefour said:


> isn't korolev already signed? also, isn't korolev more of a 3/4 rather than a 2 guard?


No, there hasn't been any news of Korolev signing. There were rumors that he was going to sign or that there was some sort of agreement but was a while ago and nothing official has come from it. Korolev is around a 2/3. The reason I say Korolev won't be signed is because with Diaz signing that puts the roster at 14, with the last spot going to either Conroy or Jordan. "Technically" the roster right now at 15 because Conroy is signed but he can be waived via a team option, which if he does my bet is Jordan gets signed.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

i'd hate to watch jordan or korolev walk away, let's please cut a-train.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh man... now we're definitely going to the lottery.

That's a smart move, rather than have Jordan giving us a 60 win season, we sign diaz and get a 13 win season and try to get a good player in the lottery.

Clippers front office sure are smart. Also, we let Jordan go play over seas for a bit and become a more seasoned guy to come back and give us 80 win seasons.

How nice.:clap2:


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

You must be related to Jordan..... I hope we sign him but 60 wins?? Come on man....we are lucky to make the playoffs.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

this makes my day. nevermind what some of you think, this is a good signing. true diaz didn't have a great summer but this signing is more about loyalty. loyalty to diaz for improving overseas, and faith and loyalty in livi coming back smarter and stronger. we don't need jj this year since we got brevin. next year he'll be improved (hopefully in defense) and he will make the team. diaz is my boy and i don't think the clippers ever lost faith in him...you'll see...besides, signing jj now when he needs work would basically be saying they gave up on livi...good things come to those that wait...vada


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

id rather the Clippers sign him and he plays miserably then for them to never sign him and we never get a chance to see what he will do 

by the way is he more of a SG than PG ?


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

What's REALLY interesting is that Diaz was signed on the same day as his former Miami backcourt mate Robert Hite was by the Nets. Hite played better than expected for Miami last year before having legal problems forcing him off the team.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

MR. VADA said:


> this makes my day. nevermind what some of you think, this is a good signing. true diaz didn't have a great summer but this signing is more about loyalty. loyalty to diaz for improving overseas, and faith and loyalty in livi coming back smarter and stronger. we don't need jj this year since we got brevin. next year he'll be improved (hopefully in defense) and he will make the team. diaz is my boy and i don't think the clippers ever lost faith in him...you'll see...besides, signing jj now when he needs work would basically be saying they gave up on livi...good things come to those that wait...vada


jordan should be up w/ us this year, i don't believe we'd stash him away when he'll get valuable experience behind two often-injured point guards on a team who likely won't be playing for anything.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Finally some news that isn't a horrible disaster this offseason! We'll at least get to see one of our young guys get some playing time!

I would've rather signed Jordan & Diaz together, but hey i'll take either one. Now just sign Jordan and at least clipper fans will have something worth watching this season.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

livingstononefour said:


> jordan should be up w/ us this year, i don't believe we'd stash him away when he'll get valuable experience behind two often-injured point guards on a team who likely won't be playing for anything.


JORDAN

CAN'T

PLAY

DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it doesn't matter how much experience he can get behind cassell and brevin. he still has to contain or sometimes stop the opposing pg and i didn't see him do that in the summer league...but he is a helluva passer i'll give you that...vada


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MR. VADA said:


> JORDAN
> 
> CAN'T
> 
> ...


Nash can't play defense... it doesn't matter how many times Cassell calls him Rookie, he's still not going to be able to stop Quinton Ross.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Guys who refuse to do anything but score are a dime a dozen. Anyone remember Courtney Alexander?


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

one year overseas will only make him better. but hey, they might sign him anyway it's still early...vada


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Nash can't play defense... it doesn't matter how many times Cassell calls him Rookie, he's still not going to be able to stop Quinton Ross.


actually nash is a good team defender (and flopper) cause he knows where to be on defense. he can't lock anybody down but he dosen't hurt his team...

and i didn't understand the last part you said about cassell and ross. who's not going to be able to stop ross? jordan? i said alot of times that i like him too but i keep saying he didn't look right on defense. it's one thing that nash has that jj doesn't and that's good defensive 
footwork. 

but i feel your pain


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MR. VADA said:


> actually nash is a good team defender (and flopper) cause he knows where to be on defense. he can't lock anybody down but he dosen't hurt his team...
> 
> and i didn't understand the last part you said about cassell and ross. who's not going to be able to stop ross? jordan? i said alot of times that i like him too but i keep saying he didn't look right on defense. it's one thing that nash has that jj doesn't and that's good defensive
> footwork.
> ...



LIES!

:worthy: Jordan :worthy:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> LIES!
> 
> :worthy: Jordan :worthy:


:allhail:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, I wonder if this silly fanaticism I'm doing will make Jordan play worse.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

MR. VADA said:


> actually nash is a good team defender (and flopper) cause he knows where to be on defense. he can't lock anybody down but he dosen't hurt his team...
> 
> and i didn't understand the last part you said about cassell and ross. who's not going to be able to stop ross? jordan? i said alot of times that i like him too but i keep saying he didn't look right on defense. it's one thing that nash has that jj doesn't and that's good defensive
> footwork.
> ...



You are comparing a veteran to a rookie. Nash was probably better than JJ when he first played in the league but he wasnt THAT good. You never know man....JJ might become the next Steve Nash. He can get more experience by playing in Europe. If we do sign him, he will learn from Cassell and Knight. Either way is good.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> You are comparing a veteran to a rookie. Nash was probably better than JJ when he first played in the league but he wasnt THAT good. You never know man....JJ might become the next Steve Nash. He can get more experience by playing in Europe. If we do sign him, he will learn from Cassell and Knight. Either way is good.


What do you mean "next" steve Nash. He will be BETTER than NASH!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well this is a no brainer. He would need to be signed to go to the training camp. Dont read TOO much into it yet, i didnt see anything that said guaranteed contract unless im missing something. It also has zero basis on the korolev signing. Clippers will probably "sign" 5 more guys before training camp starts including jordan. But, their contracts only get guaranteed if they make it past a certain date on the roster. 

I have always expected Diaz to make the team over jordan, but we wont know for sure until after training camp and preseason. Diaz still could tank and get cut again. The reason why i say diaz over jordan is becuase with the knight signing the clippers do not need another "pure" PG. They need someone who like ewing, could play both SG and PG, and UNLIKE ewing, actually can be a change of pace instant offense type of guy. This is the bill that diaz fits. Ever since they drafted jordan the clipper front office has said he is going to europe. Of course though, jordan could go off for tripple doubles in the preseason games so you never know


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

and by the way, even AFTER the season starts, we can have up to 17 guys on our roster due to brands and livingstons injuries. However, i doubt the clippers do that since even minimum contract guys will probably put us into luxury tax unless they are rookies.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> and by the way, even AFTER the season starts, we can have up to 17 guys on our roster due to brands and livingstons injuries. However, i doubt the clippers do that since even minimum contract guys will probably put us into luxury tax unless they are rookies.


Is the Allan Houston rule still able to be used? If so, then they could always waive Livingston to avoid incurring luxury tax. It's not like he's gonna sign up with another team this year, so even if you're into the idea of keeping Livingston, he should still be available next year when he's ready to return.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Well this is a no brainer. He would need to be signed to go to the training camp. Dont read TOO much into it yet, i didnt see anything that said guaranteed contract unless im missing something. It also has zero basis on the korolev signing. Clippers will probably "sign" 5 more guys before training camp starts including jordan. But, their contracts only get guaranteed if they make it past a certain date on the roster.
> 
> I have always expected Diaz to make the team over jordan, but we wont know for sure until after training camp and preseason. Diaz still could tank and get cut again. The reason why i say diaz over jordan is becuase with the knight signing the clippers do not need another "pure" PG. They need someone who like ewing, could play both SG and PG, and UNLIKE ewing, actually can be a change of pace instant offense type of guy. This is the bill that diaz fits. Ever since they drafted jordan the clipper front office has said he is going to europe. Of course though, jordan could go off for tripple doubles in the preseason games so you never know


Is anybody else wishfully expecting to see Mike Gansey in training camp?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id like to see gansey there. He has the ability to play both positions like diaz. 

The allen houston rule was only a one time thing. I bet we might see it again in a copule years you never know. 

If im will conroy i beg the clippers to renounce my rights now so i can go to another teams training camp. he has about zero chance to make our roster at this point in time.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> id like to see gansey there. He has the ability to play both positions like diaz.
> 
> The allen houston rule was only a one time thing. I bet we might see it again in a copule years you never know.
> 
> *If im will conroy i beg the clippers to renounce my rights now so i can go to another teams training camp. he has about zero chance to make our roster at this point in time*.


haha i couldn't agree more


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If I were Jared Jordan, I'd tell myself I am still the savior of the Clippers... but my saving will be delayed.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MR. VADA said:


> JORDAN
> 
> CAN'T
> 
> ...


Very true but Sam cant guard anyone either!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

hutcht02 said:


> Is anybody else wishfully expecting to see Mike Gansey in training camp?


I like Gansey but the truth is that is handles are horrible and cant handle any guard pressure.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Very true but Sam cant guard anyone either!


sam is old. what's jj's excuse?...vada


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MR. VADA said:


> sam is old. what's jj's excuse?...vada


You're a liar, JJ is a good defender. :azdaja: 

We believe in him!


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> You're a liar, JJ is a good defender. :azdaja:
> 
> We believe in him!


whatever..


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MR. VADA said:


> whatever...//(.Y.)\\


What the!?!?

Anyway, the off-season really kind of sucks for us. We're not trading, the free agents are bad... the market is bad... also the ref scandal is something we kinda knew...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MR. VADA said:


> sam is old. what's jj's excuse?...vada


He played at Marist. I guess they dont teach defense there. Hoestly, I dont know. Not really big on JJ. His game seems limited in my opinion.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2212



> -#45 pick Jared Jordan is still yet to sign, but he will probably get a $50,000 partial soon enough and go fight it out in training camp with Guillermo Diaz for the Clippers’ last roster spot. *Diaz signed a partially guaranteed three year contract for a portion of the MLE, which allows the Clippers to keep him for three years on a near-minimum contract.* Yaroslav Korolev is likely to sign even if it’s not official yet, and Paul Davis’ contract became fully guaranteed last month. Will Conroy is still officially on the roster, but he’s reportedly seen the writing on the wall and is very close to signing with Italian Euroleague squad VidiVici Bologna. The Clippers only started the season with 14 players on their roster last year.



Not sure why the Clippers signed Diaz for 3 years and for more than (even if it is by a little) minimum. I guess the last two years are team options and any year they can cut him without full pay.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> He played at Marist. I guess they dont teach defense there. Hoestly, I dont know. Not really big on JJ. His game seems limited in my opinion.


booya!!!!!!


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

Weasel said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you never know, diaz under dumbleavy could turn out to be damon stoudamire(who dumbleay drafted) pt. 2... i'd rather give him 3-years to develop than korolev...vada


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> He played at Marist. I guess they dont teach defense there. Hoestly, I dont know. Not really big on JJ. His game seems limited in my opinion.


BTW I've been thinking about that. Somebody posted earlier somewhere that Jordan should go to Europe this year and come back next because his game depends on good players to give the ball to, when really, Marist isn't a powerhouse. He'll get the ball to somebody and rack up the assists even if he doesn't have an all-star to give it to. He did it in college. He won't stop just because it's the NBA.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

MR. VADA said:


> you never know, diaz under dumbleavy could turn out to be damon stoudamire(who dumbleay drafted) pt. 2... i'd rather give him 3-years to develop than korolev...vada


Was it Dunleavy that drafted Stoudamire or Isiah Thomas?


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I just read an arcticle on insidehoops.com that said Guillermo Diaz signed a 3-year partially guarenteed whatever that means) contract, supposedly anyway; Yaroslav Korolev is still expected to sign a guarenteed contract with the Clippers; and that it's still expected that Jared Jordan signs a non-guarenteed contract to get him into camp to compete with Diaz.

It also confirmed rumors that Conroy is flirting with a Europpean team, because he's spposedly seen the writing on the wall.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

MR. VADA said:


> whatever..


weeze, it's a pair of eyes, not a pair of boobs...why did you delete my insignia?...vada


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

anybody think theres a chance we waive aaron williams?


----------

